# Looking for video painting tutorials. Share your links.



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi.

I really enjoy watching youtube tutorials on oil/acrylics/water color painting.
I hope you have a bunch of links to share so post them here.

I'll show you what I've found so far:
Kevin Hill (oil, wet on wet) https://www.youtube.com/user/KevinOilPainting

Graeme Stevenson (interviews with different contemporary artists) 
https://www.youtube.com/user/MazumaProductions1

Igor Saharof (oil, wet on wet) Only speaks Russian unfortunately but a really really superior artist & teacher, just check his students work.
https://www.youtube.com/user/IgorSaharoffFull/videos


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Look up Gary Jenkins, he does fantastic floral paintings with easy to learn techniques, and his tutorials are fun and interesting, not boring.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh yea. Gary and Bob Ross, oldschoolers. I've seen lots of those videos, I forgot about that but thanx for the tip Liz.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Just started watching this guy. Totally fun to watch and he has technique that will blow your mind.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5E5bn7eXxs4MLk_MTgRIfg


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

"There is a rule about posting links to your website. They must appear in your signature." Just a quote from a post that I read from you.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's not a link to my site:vs_worry: I probably don't understand the rules yet, I just quote what other mods have said.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I've uploaded dozens of videos on almost every medium....just look it up on the forum.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think they mind us posting links to online art tutorials.


----------

